# It's true about the chukar numbers.



## chukarfool (Aug 25, 2015)

I have only been out chukar hunting three times this year and have shot two limits already. Both limits were shot in only about two hours of hiking. Today the dog found five coveys in a relatively small chunk of mountain. After the fourth covey, I had my limit so I just watched the fifth sail away without shooting. That is a first! Last year I averaged about three birds per hunt and only shot two limits the entire season. Those limits took about five hours of hiking. There are lots of birds out there!


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't chucker hunt, but I could have shot them a few times this year and hear them all over where I am. Yesterday on the mountain I heard them in about 6 different canyons.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I bet you are hunting in the northern part of the state-->I-80 corridor area. I am seeing about the same amount of birds this year as last year, decent but not epic. I hear up north has some really good numbers.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I've also been seeing a lot of birds. Lots of coveys, and most of them are big (20-30 birds). Mild winters and lots of precipitation in the spring is paying off for the deer and the chukars.


----------

